# we pan to move to ABRUZZO



## cookienet (7 mo ago)

We are Americans on SS we plan to buy a small home and want to know for those Americans what type of visa did you apply for here in the USA or did you wait until you arrived in Italy to apply thank you


----------



## Scalea Bound (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Cookienet,
My wife and I are in the same boat, except we will be moving to Calabria.
As an American, this is not easy.
Your best bet would be if you or your spouse has Italian ancestry. Dual
citizenship solves the big problems.
If not, elective residency would be your route.
It is designed for retirees who do not need to work.
You can check with the Italian Consulate that serves your region here in
the US for the requirements.
It's a high bar to pass and you MUST apply at the Consulate in your home
country.


This link will point you in the correct direction.






Italy Elective Residence Visa - Residence Permit to Retire in Italy







visaguide.world




.

I hope this helps, whatever path you take, it will not be a quick one, so patience is mandatory.
If you haven't experienced paperwork in Italy, be warned, nothing is quick or easy.
Keep your eye on the prize, Italy is worth the trouble.
I hope this helps.
Ted


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

If you plan to stay in Italy more than 90 days, you will need a visa and the airline will check that you have one when you depart the US.


----------

